# machno stud



## smellsofhorse (1 July 2010)

Anyone heard of them?

How are their horses?

From the adverts ive seen they seem to produce fantastic ponies.

The link for their website doesnt work!

thanks!


----------



## Marchell (1 July 2010)

I'm not 100% sure but I think that the Stud owner may be winding down although please dont take this as gospel.

 We have broken a few of the Machno ponies for the owner in the past and a few have gone on to do well as performance Sports Ponies, which was the basis for the Stud.Their lines were based on Carregcoch Bleddyn who was the sire of Macno Carwyn, who was a prolific jumping stallion overseas.


----------



## breezing (1 July 2010)

Look on the spss website you will find more details there ,Waterborn on here has a lovely filly by Machno Carwyn she may be able to help .


----------



## smellsofhorse (1 July 2010)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## crazycoloured (2 July 2010)

fantastic ponies! friend of mine is very good friends with the people at the stud and used there stallions.has 3 mares scanned in foal to there tb stallion.If you need any more info please pm me.


----------



## brighteyes (8 July 2010)

I think you need to know what you are doing as these ponies can be sharp!  Helped break one of them in and he was very sensitive.  They are as wild as wild - mountain bred - but I think the stud owner bred too many and sold too few before they 'took off'.  Don't quote me either but I'd say the £ signs were ringing up in his eyes... and it was quantity rather than considered strategy.


----------



## Waterborn (8 July 2010)

I have a 2 year old filly by Machno Carwyn, she is showing fantastic jumping potential has springs attached to her feet!) and I am very pleased with her.  As a yearling, I did wonder what her temperament would turn out to be but, as she matures, she is lovely to do and very trainable.  My thoughts are to loan her out as a four year old & watch her progress.


----------



## brighteyes (10 July 2010)

Oooh, which one have you got and where are you sending her?


----------



## Waterborn (10 July 2010)

brighteyes said:



			Oooh, which one have you got and where are you sending her?
		
Click to expand...

Waterborn Cariad will be loaned out as a jumping pony when she is four. She is out of my daughter's jumping pony in my Profile.


----------



## Marchell (25 July 2010)

Just to correct my post above - Machno not winding down.


----------

